# Small Stage Musical



## tyler.martin (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey,

I have a small black box stage, and I am trying to find a musical that will suit a small stage, approx 15ft Deep, and 25ft wide. This is going to be a youth show, and i would like something with real life songs. I was looking at something like Disco Inferno or Back to the 80's. 

Any Ideas?


----------



## misterm (Oct 15, 2009)

"Smokey Joe's Cafe" is a nice one and begs for creative staging. Also, look to smaller publishers like Hauer or Pioneer for some. they may not be big name shows like those at MTI or Tams-Witmark, but some are actually really good. Some of the "straight play" publishers have some, like Samuel French. I really like "How to Eat Like A Child" personally and think it works well for any venue.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 15, 2009)

It would help to know the target market. Off the top of my head:


Forever Plaid, in all it's incarnations
Nunsense, et al.
John Gray's "Rock & Roll"
Godspell
Jacques Brel is Alive and Well and Living in Paris
Little Shop of Horrors
Peter Coffey's "The War Show"
The Fantasticks
You're a Good Man Charlie Brown
Pumpboys & Dinettes


----------



## rochem (Oct 15, 2009)

martinty said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a small black box stage, and I am trying to find a musical that will suit a small stage, approx 15ft Deep, and 25ft wide. This is going to be a youth show, and i would like something with real life songs. I was looking at something like Disco Inferno or Back to the 80's.
> 
> Any Ideas?



I was also going to suggest You're A Good Man, Charlie Brown and Fantasticks. Fantasticks could be a challenge depending on how young the youth are, as it's a fairly deep show, but YAGMCB is a fun show for all ages and everyone seems to love it. Both shows have very small casts and can be done with very a very minimal set.

Having said that, I just finished doing Into The Woods (a very LARGE show) on a 15' wide by 25' deep thrust stage. So there's nothing saying you can't do a bigger show, as long as you plan your blocking and set design with the small space in mind.


----------



## Edwinlq1go (Oct 15, 2009)

Take a look at *HONK! *by George Stiles and Anthony Drewe. (MTI holds the licensing) It can be a small or large cast. Played by adults or children.


----------



## Footer (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know your defintion of youth, but Joseph ATATD can fit on a small stage. I did it on a 25'x20' last year. It was tight... but its doable.


----------



## tyler.martin (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.

We consider youth to be 12-21. I'm looking at 2 shows right now: Class! Musical, and Zombie Prom. 

I want to do a show where i can push the technical limits. Our theatre has never had effects other than Gobos, and 1 show where i used LED's. I want to rent some movers, and jazz the show up...


----------



## Tex (Oct 17, 2009)

Honk is great!
Also check out Dames at Sea. Very funny...


----------

